

Ask HN: What are some Go projects looking for contributors? - dhruvkaran

I&#x27;ve been fascinated with Go for a while now and would love to jump right in. Unfortunately, I am not quite ready to re-write my projects in Go. Are there open-source projects looking for contributors?
======
sambeau
Camlistore:

[http://camlistore.org/docs/contributing](http://camlistore.org/docs/contributing)

Docker:

[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues?labels=Help-
Wanted...](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues?labels=Help-
Wanted&page=1&state=open)

~~~
jpetazzo
In the Docker issues, also look for the "easyfix" tag.

We try to set it for issues that are hopefully actionable for people with a
moderate knowledge of Docker and/or Go.

------
codegangsta
Martini is looking for some more middleware in the martini-contrib repo:

[http://martini.codegangsta.io](http://martini.codegangsta.io)

